# Draw leaf table



## huck77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking to build a draw leaf table, looking anyone that could share plans. 
Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

We could help you make your own plans. How big of a table would you like to make. The table should finish 29" tall. All you do is cut notches in each end of the table for the leaves to slide on and put a board across the center for the top to ride on. The top floats on two pins which allow the leaves to slide under it. I looked for hardware and couldn't find any. It's just a metal plate with a steel pin about 5" long in the center. I've also seen the top mounted with a 1" dowel however the steel pin is much better. The stretchers are laid out like this. It would be best to draw this out on a sheet of plywood full scale to get the dimensions.


----------



## huck77 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Draw leak table*

Thanks Steve, this should get me started. Will let you know how it turns out.
Huck


----------



## huck77 (Oct 6, 2013)

*draw leaf table*

Steve,
Table will be 42" x 36" with two 10" leafs. I did a mock up and everything worked fine, but the slides were a little off, is this you need to play around with? Is there a more detailed drawing. 
Thanks
Huck


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you describe specifically what you mean by the slides being off? There is no other drawing. It's something I scribbled for someone else a year or two ago.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Draw, or drop? I've been calling tables with ends that hinge and drop down when not needed a "drop leaf" table all my life.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> Draw, or drop? I've been calling tables with ends that hinge and drop down when not needed a "drop leaf" table all my life.


There is actually two different drop leaf type tables. The actual drop leaf has a mechanical stay that holds the leaf up. Another type is a gate leg table which you raise the leaf and swing out a leg on hinges to hold it up. 

What I have drawn is a draw leaf. The top raises up and the leaf slides under the top. Then when you pull the leaf out the top drops down on the leaf slides.


----------



## huck77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Draw leak table, where the ends store under the table top and are pulled out to to make the table longer


----------



## huck77 (Oct 6, 2013)

*draw leaf table*

Steve,
I was having trouble with the slides get the ends level with the top.
1. Table is 42" x 36" with two 10" ends
2. Top is 3/4" , ends are 10" long
3. Slides are 1 1/2", I came back from the end 10 " ( width of ends ) marked down 3/4" ( thickness of table top ) and marked from the 10" line to the 3/4" mark on the end and cut that part off.

Went back to the shop after a little break and found that my angle cut was off a little and that my slides were not out from enough, after trimming the slide and pulling the slides out a little everything works like it should.
Thanks


----------

